# New guy, trying to buy first gas snow blower, ideas?



## mummel (Sep 3, 2015)

Hi all. I'm a newbie and just found this forum. It looks great and I really hope you guys can help me. 

So I'm planning ahead this year and want to make sure I buy myself the right blower. I had a Toro 1800 electric and it blew up after 2 years (living in Boston I should have seen it coming....). While it sort of worked, it probably would have been quicker for me to shovel (I did save my back though!). I want to buy once this time, and buy right.

My driveway is small. Single lane (car doors on each side open all the way), two cars parked behind each other, with another ~12 feet behind the back car. The driveway slopes down to my garage with a wall on the one side, and my neighbor on the other side (we share the driveway). I can only blow snow to the one side, and I need to blow it over the wall. 

At the bottom of the driveway slope, the wall is maybe 5 ft? The driveway then slopes up to the road with the wall ending up at ground level. 

I also have a walkway to my front door, and the sidewalk I need to take care of. 

While it doesnt sound like a large area, the wind can blow sizeable amounts of snow into the dip in the driveway, and it becomes a pain to clear out. Also, my Toro 1800 wasnt able to blow the snow over the wall at the bottom of the slope, so I had to blow it forward for about 40% of the way (essentially doubling my work right!), and then only could I start to blow it over the wall. 

Im looking at your standard 2 stage gas snow blowers. I dont need anything fancy, but I want it to last many years. I need to have a decent ROI vs hiring plow guys so something around $800 sounds about right. Doest everyone want that? Highest quality at the cheapest cost!

Another thing, in my garage, my cars are parked behind one another (single lane), with some storage space in front of the front car. When we're expecting a storm, I will need to pull out both cars, pull out the blower, repark both cars, and then park the snower behind the back car so that I have easy access to it when I open my garage door. 

Considerations:
-storage = the smaller the better
-turning = because my driveway is short, I'll be making turns all the time. Freewheel turning seems to make a lot of sense.
-weight = it's possible that I may have to put the blower on the back of my truck during storms so that I can get easy access to it when I open my garage door. I'm not 100% sure if it will fit behind my back car. It would be great if the snower didnt weigh a ton so that my wife and I could get it off the truck. Otherwise Im pretty sure it will fit behind my back car. 
-traction = the slope isnt steep, but it's something I need to keep in mind

I've looked at a couple of models, and I think the Ariens Compact 24 would be great. A guy in my street has one and it works very well. But its expensive. $900 seems like a gouge.

So I looked what other snow blowers I could get for the money and I found a *Troy-Bilt XP Storm 2690 XP 243-cc 26-in* (model # 31AM56R3711) for around $800. Not knowing much about blowers, I did think the engine size looked decent for the $$$ and the blower has freewheel turning. It looks like less $$$ than the Compact but more blower for your money. 

Does anyone have the Storm 2690 XP? Any thoughts on this model? Any other models I can consider?

Thanks guys. Here's a review I found:


----------



## mummel (Sep 3, 2015)

Hi! Video is blocked?

You know I just came across this vid by another user. The Troy-Bilt 2410 appears to be very capable for the cost of around $500. I read Consumer Reports and they said it's throwing distance was poor (remember my wall?). But this vid makes it look perfectly fine. What do you guys think?


----------



## mummel (Sep 3, 2015)

Ooops, this throwing distance looks pretty crappy. This would not get over my wall. Of course I could blow it forward for the first 40%, but ideally I would want to blow it over the wall.


----------



## cbnsoul (Nov 13, 2012)

I think you will find the quality of the Compact 24 to be well worth the extra money over the Troy Built. Traction may be an issue with a free-wheel blower. I had a Compact 24 that I sold since I just couldn't get enough traction with only one wheel engaged on my somewhat steep drive. You could go the Toro PowerMax 826 OXE 37781 (new model) route which has power assisted steering (sounds like Ariens auto-turn from the info I received from Toro). It's lighter than a Compact 24 but not shorter but is about $1000 retail.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

mummel said:


> Hi! Video is blocked?
> 
> You know I just came across this vid by another user. The Troy-Bilt 2410 appears to be very capable for the cost of around $500. I read Consumer Reports and they said it's throwing distance was poor (remember my wall?). But this vid makes it look perfectly fine. What do you guys think?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y1WvBDKCjf4


yeah, that looks decent..but..its also ideal conditions:

1. very cold. (you can tell from the way the snow throws)
2. which makes very light fluffy snow, which throws far.
3. a good amount of it..(looks to be about a foot) which increases throwing distance.
4. and a breeze in the same direction as throwing.

things will seldom be that perfect! 

Most people here will put MTD's lower on the quality ranking.
I would only recommend Ariens, Toro or Honda.
No reason to consider a Troy-Bilt (MTD) when you can do better for the same money.

Scot


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Watch this video before making *any* snowblower purchase.




Also, if you're at all mechanically inclined craigslist and a bit of patience can save you hundreds of dollars. 
Let us know what you get
:white^_^arial^_^0^_


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I would avoid the Troy Bilt for all but one of your desired features. The only category it will win is light weight. Though, with a snow blower that isn't always good. Lighter weight means it will break easier and have less traction.

My grandfather bought a 2640 I think it is. I have used it and now it is at my mothers house. The quality is lacking. Hitting anything with the augers causes the front shell to twist enough for the auger shaft to pop out of the bearing. Then you have to take the whole front end apart to fix it.

I have also used an old Toro 3521 and a couple old Ariens (one from late 70s and one from early 80s). So far the Ariens are my favorite. They have an automotive style differential in a lot of them and can easily be turned 360 degrees with one hand. Only downside is it can cause only 1 wheel to turn like when your car gets stuck. You can lock it, but then turning is difficult.

The only thing I would wish for in my old Ariens would be a taller chute remote deflector. The deflector isn't an issue if you don't change the height much and the short chute is fine unless you are right alongside a wall or tall bank.

Your concern of putting the blower in the back of your truck any time it is going to snow sounds annoying and any "good" machine is going to be too heavy to do that regularly without getting annoying unless maybe you have a ramp. 2 stage machines can drive through the grass fine. Is your issue that there is a wall in the way or you simply didn't know you could go around the cars in the grass? You could even go all the way around the house if needed.

Oops, for some reason I thought you were leaving your cars in the driveway. You said your issue for putting it in the truck is getting around the garage door. That Troy Bilt is 26" wide. Some 2 stagers are 21" - 24" wide so the slightly narrow one might help you there.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

YEAHHHHHHHHHHH I would pass on the troy. looks like a craftsman anyway. and that is all I am saying on that 1.:emoticon-south-park


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

Here you go:

Ariens 24" Snow Blower- Brand New

Under budget, great machine, hits all the requirements other than having a dealer-backed warranty but may also have that.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

I answered another post about my experiences with Troy Bilt and Shyrp's description of the bucket twist is spot on. They are light, yes, but better described as flimsy in the front. Light snow they run along fine. Soon as you enter heavy snow they shudder and wobble. 
For your listed issues I'd look at these.
Sno-Tek 24 in. Two-Stage Electric Start Gas Snow Blower-920402 - The Home Depot
Toro Powermax 724 OE 2-Stage Gas Snow Blower-37779 - The Home Depot


----------



## mummel (Sep 3, 2015)

Thanks guys. I ended up getting a new Troy Bilt 2410 for $415 at Lowes (after tax and everything), so I figured its worth a shot. Appreciate the pointers.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

I'd be a little worried you got enough power for your wall situation. Hope it works, the price is nice. Lowes lists that at 179cc Powermore, no HP or Torque rating. My push mower has 190cc to give you an idea.


----------

